# House Geckos



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Has anyone here kept house geckos? One of my friends brought by two house geckos. Not the same friend that brought the snails, though. I seem to be the collect all person here.
From what I have gathered online, they need a warm and humid environment along with mealworms and crickets.


----------

